# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  B5/B12 take before bed or after wbtb?

## moonshine

When using B5 or B12 is it best to take before bed or during wbtb.

tutorial advises either one.

I've hunted through the guidance but cant find anything on the same.

any advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## moonshine

Anyone? 

I tried B12 and B9 combo before bed. I did indeed have a lucid dream the next morning after wbtb. 

But I'm not sure of how long it takes to hit the brain, or whether its better to take during WBTB.

Anyone have any idea?

----------


## moonshine

I've just read on another thread. 
It looks like B5 or B12 combos are best taken before bed. 

Can anyone, anyone at all corroberate this.

----------


## DreamChaser

> I've just read on another thread. 
> It looks like B5 or B12 combos are best taken before bed. 
> 
> Can anyone, anyone at all corroberate this.



Taken B12 tonight.
Will give results tomorrow.

----------


## moonshine

Cool. Apparently is best to take with Folic acid (B9). 
I tried this and did indeed have quite a long and vivid lucid in the early house of the morning. 

But when I woke up about 4am (Which is about the norm for me) I did find it a bit more difficult to get back to sleep. It seemed as if the B vitamins gave me a bit of a rush. 
It felt a lot like when I drink 3 or 4 cans of red bull (with vodka) on a night out. 
Red Bull is loaded with B vitamins, Caffine and Tauring. 

Incidentally, it was just such an event which led to my first wild. 
The booze no doubt causes rem rebound. The red bull keeping my mind more alert as I tried to go back to sleep. But again, going back to sleep wasn't the easiest.

Looking forward to hearing the results of your experiment. I will report back also next time I try.

----------


## antipatique

vitamins are useless on lucid dream don't waste your time dealing with that

----------


## moonshine

> vitamins are useless on lucid dream don't waste your time dealing with that



They don't assist lucid dreaming. But they can make lucid dreaming more likely by creating much more Vivid and memorable dreams.

----------


## moonshine

So I took 5-htp before bed. 

Then I woke at about 2am and took 1 tab B12, 1 tab follic acid, and 1 green tea extract capsule.

And I did have a lucid! But I woke up at 4.15am and couldn't sleep the rest of the night.

Those B vitamins are buzzy. I'd suggest that they only ever be taken a round 4 o'clock is with the WBTB.

----------


## moonshine

> Taken B12 tonight.
> Will give results tomorrow.



How did you get on then dream chaser?

----------


## astoe

Hi Moonshine,

I confirm your experience about B Vitamins. Took a B vitamin complex before sleeping and was awake half the night.

After that my dreams where pretty vivid though and I can remember 5 non LD sequences.

I will try to take the stuff at 4:30 tonight.

----------


## astoe

Took a B Vitamin Complex pill at 5:00 AM last night. I triggered a series of very vivid dreams again. 

No LD though, but I didn't attempt any technique as I was sick.

----------


## moonshine

> Took a B Vitamin Complex pill at 5:00 AM last night. I triggered a series of very vivid dreams again. 
> 
> No LD though, but I didn't attempt any technique as I was sick.



Thanks for letting me know. 
Sounds like B12 is better taken with WBTB for sure.

----------

